# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Elez ISUF NDREU

## CEZARND

Dhjetor 2011 -

  Nga: NAIM PLAKU

 Në fillimin e shek. XIX shkëlqeu si një me teor në qiellin e Shqipërisë një figurë pak e njohur, thuajse enigmatike, një emër i ri, që nisi të ndriçojë shpejt në rrugën e lavdisë dhe shpejt u ngrit e u lartësua në pjedestalin e lirisë, një njeri i thjeshtë që skishte kapërcyer ende pragun e krahinës së tij, një bari dhish që nuhaste me një dhunti të pazakontë e natyrale zhvillimet politike të kohës, një Garibald i tokës shqiptare, që shpejt mori përmasa legjendare në trojet e tij. Ky hero-legjendë i Dibrës kreshnike ishte Elez Isufi (Ndreu), bir i një familjeje të zakonshme fshatare që i kishte rrënjët atyje, në Malin e Dardhës trime, njërin prej Nëntë Maleve të saj, që tashmë ishin bërë të njohur në histori. Babai i tij Isufi me të shoqen Zahiden nga fshati Lugje, kishin ngarkuar ato pak plaçka dhe me fëmijët e vegjël në krahë kishin kaluar Drinin dhe ishin vendosur në Lisivalle, një vend pak i njohur më parë dhe aty, mbi një kodër piktoreske që e kishte njerin sy në majën e Korabit dhe tjetrën në Drinin e Zi, kishin ndërtuar një shtëpi përdhese që shumë shpejt do të bëhej një kullë e bardhë dhe e lartë trekatshe, një fortesë e pamposhtur në qëndresën vigane antisërbe dhe një karakoll nga buroi më pas lavdia e trimëria e brezave, që tamam si ajo rrëkeza e vogël e shiut duke ecur e kaluar mal mbi mal shndrrohet në një lum të vrullshëm e të stuhishëm që rrëmben lëmishte e kalbësira dhe hap rrugën e vet për tu derdhur në ujëra të qeta e të kulluara. Babai dhe nëna u gëzoheshin fëmijëve të urtë e të mirë e plot shëndet që po rriteshin aty mes pyllit e luleve, në lëndinat e bukura duke dëgjuar këngët e lashta të Drinit dhe meloditë e ëmbla të fyellit që përcillnin bjeshkët e Korabit. Dhe kështu, siç e deshi i madhi Zot, u rritën e u burrëruan djemtë Xhelili, Elezi dhe Hazizi. Xhelili vdiq i ri, por la pas Suf Xhelilin, krahun e djathtë të Elez Isufit, po aq madhështor sa mixha (xhaxhai) i tij, që duke ecur në gjurmët e lavdisë e të heroizmit, populli me të drejtë do ti quante: Shqipja e Ndreut me dy krahë, Me dy krahë e za bilbili: -Ban hoxhum, o Elez-aga, -Besë-a-besë!-thotë,- Sufë Xhelili! Të bëjsh portretin fizik të këtij luftëtari, duhet të kesh talentin e Rembrandit që balli i tij të ketë shkëqimin e agimeve të dritës, që sytë e tij të shohin gjer në thellësitë e oqeaneve, që gjoksi tu ngjajë shkëmbenjve të maleve tona, që duart e tij të jenë mbërthyer fort në kondakun e pushkës dhe gishtin ta ketë prej çeliku, që këmbët e tij tu ngjajnë atyre të drerëve që ngjiten lartësive, që trupi i tij të jetë i lartë sa qielli dhe i rëndë sa toka. Dhe këto që thuhen për të nuk janë hiperbola poetësh, por realitete të lindura në flakadane betejash e zulma luftërash. Mjerë ata që e njohin shumë pak këtë burrë! Të përshkruajsh jetën e tij duhet të kesh memorien e Homerit dhe penën e Shekspirit që ta paraqesësh ashtu si ishte: të matur në kulme dëshpërimi, të heshtur e hijerëndë në rrethana të vështira, i duruar deri në dhimbje dhe i ashpër deri në vetëmohim. E njihte armikun që me vështrimin e parë dhe e fitonte mikun që kur shkelte te pragu i shtëpisë, fjalëpak në kuvende burrash e punëshumë në mejdane trimërie; për të nuk kishte kthim pra- Në 150-vjetorin e lindjes së tij Elez Isufi, mor ku je... pa, vdiste aty ku lidhej besa, ta kuptonte qëllimin sa të hapje gojën, dhe kur hapte gojën aty ngulte kufirin. Mjerë historia që ka mbyllur një sy e një vesh! Besoj se janë atavizma të një uni gjenetik parabolat dhe diagrama e jetës së tij. Të jesh anafabet e të luftosh aq shumë për shkollë, dije e dituri; të jesh i pashkollë e tu mësosh të shkolluarve artin e të shkruarit, të jesh i pashëtitur dhe të njohësh botën tejendanë, të jesh bari dhish e të japësh kulturë të foluri diplomatik; nga një fshatar i thjeshtë të ngrihesh në lartësitë e një udhëheqësi vigan, nga çoban të bëhesh strateg luftërash e nga ndjenjat e dashurisë për vatanin të frymëzohesh për të mbaruar vepra heroike, është, padyshim, një mrekulli e zbritur nga qielli. Lavdi Zotit, që e pajise kështu këtë burrë! Elez Isufi ishte shembulli më i mirë i një udhëheqësi popullor, të cilin ai e dëgjonte dhe vepronte me dashuri të veçantë për të zbatuar këshillat e tij. Janë bërë proverbiale shumë thënie të tij. Një thirrje, ishte kushtrim lufte . Ajo ngrinte më këmbë shtatë e mshtatëdhjetë, mobilizonte në luftë burra e gra, ngrinte nga gjumi fëmijët dhe i niste në beteja, lartësonte bajrakun e fitores aty ku gjëmonte thirrja e tij, grumbullonte rreth vetes qindra luftëtarë të gatshëmm për tu hedhur në zjarr e flakë. -Ka thënë Elez Isufi, hoxhum, o burra! Nuk ra kurrë në kurthin e intrigave dhe nuk u bashkua asnjëherë me asnjë për përfitime personale dhe në dëm të interesave kombëtare. Miq e shokë të tij ishin nga figurat më të ndritura të kombit që nga Bajram Curri, Isa Boletini e Hasan Prishtina e gjer tek Vehbi Dibra e Ismail Strazimiri.As nuk u shit e as nuk u ble nga asnjë pushtet e politikan, nuk u gënjye e as u bë pishman për asjë arsye, nuk u thye e as gënjye nga sulmi i tradhtisë e as u step kurrë nga kurthi i djallëzisë. Armiku e donte të vdekur, populli e bëri të pavdekshëm. Gjithkush e donte dhe e mbronte, të tërë i besonin dhe e nderonin. Nuk pati frikë nga kthetrat e varfërisë e as e verbonte shkëlqimi i floririt. Mësojeni, pra, veprën e tij, bëmat e tij! Janë, vërtet, madhështore. Mjerë politika, sa qorre është! Hyri në skenën e historisë si dalëzotës dhe mbojtës i vullnetshëm, trim e besnik i pasurive të Rekës nga grabitësit, kusarët e hajdutët, të liqtë e hajnat. Këtu fitoi besimin e madh, se gjëja e lënë në besën e tij është e sigurtë . U pagëzua në zjarrin e betejave, së pari, me ushtarët turq të cilët e patën fillimisht çaush, por, kur i njohu mirë, u vuri pushkën dhe i përzuri i pari nga vatani. Qe flakadani dhe zëri i kulluar i lirisë, që ndezi me guxim kryengritjen e përgatitur në Kosovë më 1912 dhe doli në mal me qytetarët e Dibrës së Madhe. Shpartalloi disa njësi të garnizoneve turke duke u marrë atyre armatimin dhe dy topa që u përdorën me aq sukses kundra mësymjes sërbe në betejën e famshme të Kolosnjanit, se: Na ka shkelë hasmim te dera! Elez Isufi u bë korifeu i qëndresës popullore në epopenë e luftrave 9-vjeçare kundër një armiku nga më të tërbuarit e më mizorët i shqiptarëve. Shkriu gjithë pasurinë e tij për interesat kombëtare. U dogjën tri herë kullat e tij, u internua dhe u burgos familja e tij, u përgjakën burrat e konakut të tij, por ai nuk u thye, as u gunjëzua, as u përkul. Përkundrazi, historia do ta lartësojë hakmarrjen vigane, të paparë në llojin e vet dhe armiku do ta ruajë në shekuj si një relikë të zezë në kujtesë të brezave duke shkruar mbi një vazo që mban brenda skeletin e një koke viktime: Mos e harroni kurrë Kodrën e Kaushit! Tri herë u dogjën dhe u bënë hi fshatra të tërë, u martirizuan e u masakruan burra e gra, vdiqën në rrugët e vështira të gjenocidit sërb qindra burra, gra, e fëmijë. U kosit si bari i njomë djalëria dibrane. Mjerë arkivat që i mbajnë të mbyllura fletët e këtyre ngjarjeve të mëdha! Katër muaj me rradhë në dimrin e egër të vitit 1921 qëndroi në shi e në borë në malet e Lurës me malësorët besnikë të Reç-e-Dardhës dhe të mbarë Dibrës duke treguar një trimëri të jashtëzakonshme në mbrojtje të vatanit dhe nuk i lejuan sërbët të kalojnë kufirin. Elez Isufi u dekorua për merita të vecanta lufte nga perandori i Austro-Hungarisë Franc Jozefi me titullin e lartë Franc Jozef-Orden. Në mjediset e pallatit perandorak kishte vënë këmbët me baltë mbi qilimat persianë të salloneve aristokrate këtë rradhë një njeri krejt i veçantë, një malësor me rroba shajaku, kësulë të bardhë, tirq të bardhë e kuparane të zezë, me opinga lëkure, por me një zemër të madhe e një mendje të ndritur që ia kishin zili dhe perandorët me njëqind tituj e grada e të fundosur në kolltuqe të artë. I thotë Perandorit, duke iu drejtuar përkthyesit që mos tia ndryshojë llafet në komunikim, se shqiptarët janë vrarë me turqit, se ai u kishte kërkuar nizamë e taksa; ishte vrarë me sërbin se kishte kërkuar të bëhej zot shtëpie e të mblidhte taksa e ushtarë e se kështu do të vritej me të gjithë ata që janë të këtij soji. Kështu i kishte thënë dikur dhe dikujt tjetër që kishte provuar ti thoshte Plakut të Çuditshëm të ndrronte mendje e të ulte armët, por ai e kishte pasur përgjigjen në majë të gjuhës: -Mirë thue ti, or mik, por unë jam një Elez. Çtu baj atyne njiqind Elezave të tjerë që ka Dibra?! Elez Isufi ishte i idhët për këdo që shkel në të drejtën e liritë e tjetrit, për të gjithë ata që tradhtojnë idealet e lirisë, për këdo që vihet në shërbim të hasmit, e, sidomos, të hasmit të vjetër. Ai ishte mik për kokë me atë që luftonte për liri e drejtësi, për nder të vatanit e jo me ata që binin në prehër të dushmanit. Këtë qëndrim mbajti tërë jetën. Nuk u pajtua as me Zogun. Në Lëvizjen e Marsit, që ndonjë historian i mefshët e dritëshkurtër, nga ata që kujtojnë se historia është petull me ujë të ftohtë ose një tufë tjetër politikanësh që nuk shikojnë më larg se hija e trupit të tyre, këtë Lëvizje, që ndërmorën forcat më demokratike të kohës, duan ta quajnë një grusht shteti. Elez Isufi hyri në Tiranë vetëm me 500 burra dibranë, as për pushtet e as për lavdi dhe i struku në qylarët e qelbura pushtetarët faqezinj të kombit. Këtë e bëri që ti siguronte popullit zgjedhje demokratike, atë gjë që i ishte premtuar sa e sa herë se do ta bënte Asambleja e përgjithshshme, e të caktohet fati i popullit të ngratë, si shkruan në kujtimet e tij Ismail Strazimiri. Lëvizja e Marsit dhe revolucioni i Qershorit, sidomos, fundi i tij, qe shumë zhgënjyes për Plakun e nderuar., sidomos ndaj një pjese të parisë dibrane e asaj kombëtare që i patën dhënë besën dhe e tradhtuan, bile i mbushën pushkën dorës tinëzare dhe vranë më 16 dhjetor 1924 nipin e tij e bashkëluftëtarin e trim Sufë Xhelilin dhe plagosën për vdekje Elez Isufin që do të ndrronte jetë dy javë më vonë më 30 dhjetor 1924. Vdekja e tij e kobshme u kthye në një mort për mbarë popullin e Dibrës e të Lumës dhe tërë miqve të shumtë që kishte në mbarë vendin. Vdekja e tij qe kaq madhështore sa e shpreh fare qartë dhe kjo antitezë e fuqishme që hyri në mes dy kampeve: njërit që mbante zi e qante e tjetrit që pinte raki e këndonte. Në Sllovë ku Mide Doda vajtonte kreshnikun e maleve: Elez Isufi, vllau jem, o vlla, O yll i karvanit, vllau jem, o vlla, Kreu i mejdanit, vllau jem o vlla! diku në Dibër të Madhe ushtarët sërbë ia kishin shtruar me raki e meze dhe kërcenin e këndonin duke kujtuar të kaluarën: Kush don ta njohë se çështë tmerri Le ti bjerë në këmbë Kaushit të Elezit! Ah, moj nënë atje, Dhe bari i njomë digjet nën këmbë (Koj sakat do videt teshki gubitak Nekai zverzhi uder protif Eleza Kaush, Moja majka i suve trava Je goreno pad moje mogi). Vrasjen e Elez Isufit dhe veprën e tij populli do ta përjetësonte në dhjetëra këngë dhe koha do ta qëndiste në kornizën e portretit të tij sintezën e mendimit lapidar:Punova për Komb e Atdhe Populli do ta quante Elez-a, megjithëse nuk ishte aga, teprina e parisë dibrane, Plaku i randë i maleve, shqipja e Korabit, e të tjera epitete. Shtypi i kohës u tregua i pakursyer për të dhënë vlerësimet e tij, si kurrë ndonjëherë për ndonjë figurë tjetër: Plaku i famshëm, filozofi me kësulë të bardhë, mendimtari i madh, diplomati i pashkollë, gjenerali me shajak, kreshniku i maleve të Dibrës, ballina e kombit, atdhetari i flaktë, njeri me cilësi të mbinatyrshme, e qindra vlerësime të tjera. Figura e Elez Isufit është vlerësuar në çdo kohë, se mali nuk mbulohet me kashtë e dielli nuk zihet me shoshë. Por politika e të gjitha ngjyrave, nuk dimë pse mban dicka të frikshme brenda saj, ndrojtjen për ti dhënë vendin që meriton, titullin më të lartë Nderi i Kombit, ndërkohë që me këtë titull po vlerësohen shumë të tjerë që nuk e kanë as peshën e as rëndësinë e veprës së tij. Në 150 vjetorin e lindjes së tij ne e kujtojmë me respekt jetën dhe veprën e këtij patrioti të madh, e këtij atdhetari të flaktë, e këtij flakadani të lirisë që frymëzoi breza të tërë luftëtarësh për çeshtjen e madhe të Kombit.

----------


## CEZARND

ELEZ ISUFI,,,DERDHKA FJALE
A’SPO VINI JU REC E DARDHE?

Cili ishte  Elez Isufi?
Pa dyshim ai eshte nder figurat e shquara te levizjese sone kombetare per pavarsi kombetare ne krahinene e Dibrese.Ne ballet e kesaje levizje do te ndeshim ate burr te ndreuar,plakun e Dardhes,E lez Isufin,qe nna fillimet e viteve 1900,e deri sad ha jete.Shtypi perparimtar I kohese shkruante dy vjete pas renies se tije ae ai<>qe me Bjaram currin qe e mbajten gjalle ballinen  e forte nacionale varg neper mallet ne viset lindore te Shqiperise…….Ndersa nje nga kreret e borgjezise  reaksionare serbe I jepte  interviste shtypit se “”Elez Isufi eshte nje mine ne kufinjte tane perendimor,,,nje hallke qe nuk kaperdihet,,,,gjithashtu ,oficeri I armates serbe do tu drejtohej rekruteve te rinje serb…a doni si te mesoni si fitohet nje lufte ,,shkoni ne Sllove tek Elez Isufi,,ai di se sit e fitoni ate,,,
Vjeshta e trete e 1912 –se sillte pavarsine e Shqiperise.Kesaje  ngjarje do ti  gezoheshin te gjitha krahinat.Por sapo pergatitej “lirimi  I Atdheut” shfaqej  njekohesishte edhe  kercenimi I pushtimeve.Dibra niste perfaqsine ne  e vete ne festen e Vlores,ndersa ne portat e Shkodres paten mbrite ushtrit malazeze.Drejte  Shkodres ,Dibra  do te niste  Elez Isufin me 3000  malsor.Por pa kaluar Matin  vjen lajmi se ushtria serbe  po I drejtohet Lumes se Islam Spahise.Athere  Elez Isufi  ndan  forcat,me 600 vete I drejtohet Lumes,kryesishte  rec-e-dardhe.Ne Kolosjan behen luftime nga me te pergjakshe ku serbet paten humbjen me te madhe ,,flitej per 12000 serbe te  vrar e kapur rrobe-‘’’’Krisi pushka gjemoje toka/erdhe Elezi me dy topa…Por njoftimet po vinin se pas Dibres po binte edhe Peshkopia.Kurse ne Londer  nisen pazarlleqet ,kur ceshtja e kufijve  verior dhe verilindor te Shqiperise do te ishin ceshtja kryesore.Nderko Ata pergatisnin tradhetine nga brenda.Esat Pasha  u leshoi tradhetishte  malazezeve Shkodren.Kurse ne Diber levizja me Elez Isufin po I zgjeronte  perpjestimet,duke fituar teren,Ne shtator dibranet do te ngrinin Flamurin ne  qytetin e Dibres
Tetori  erdhi me invazione te renda per shqiptaretForcat shoviniste serbe nisen ofensiven ne tri drejtime drejt Ohrit e Pogradecit,drejte Prizrenit,e Lumes..Kudo masakra ne popullsi civile ,djegje,varje,therje,nuk u kursyen as grat edhe femijet….Po ate dite  gazeta ‘’Radnicke Novine’’ –botonte letren e nje ushtaraku serb……Jam I tmerruar edhe pyes veten se si njerzit mund te jene kaq barbar per te kryer keto krime te tilla mizore….Mund te them se Luma nuk eksiston me .Nuk ka vec kufoma,gra e femije,pluhur e hi’’’
E megjithate Elez Isufi nuk do ta ulte pushken. Eshte fjale per nje levizje te organizuar mire .per veprime luftarake te peshuara e te komanduar perfekt.Ne keto  veprime luftarake ,aftesi organizimi te focave malsore do ti jepnin merita  gjenerali  me shajak ,Elez Isufit
Do te jet fundi I vitit 1915 .Qarqet shoviniste serbe  I kan zgjeruar pretendimet dhhe synimet e tyre pushtuese.Ushtarer e tyre donin  shteg ne Diber drejt perendimit,dalje ne Durres ,nepermjet  Lurres ,Mirdites planet ishin thurrur mire per ta,,problemi qendronte ne Diber.Dibra edhe Elez Iufi ishin pengesa kryesore... Dhe ashtu ndodhi ,serbet  do te perballeshin me malsoret e rec-e –dardhe……Populli  e vurri ne kenge…<>
Dhjet vjetet e fundit te jetes ,plaku gjithnje e me rrlle I pat hyre shtepise.Nganjeher  shkonte vjedhurazi,pershendetej me gati 70 pjestaret e familjes dhe prap merrte udhen ne mal e bente  jatak diku ne nje vater ,diku ne nje shpelle.Koka e Elezit kushtonte shtrenjte.Flori derdhte Esat Pasha,flori armiqte,,plaku duhej o gjalle a vdekte..
Elezi 
Elezi do te binte preh e  tradhetive dhe xhelozive te brendeshme ,te thurura me aq  mellef kunder tije  do te ishte 16 dhjetori I vitit 1924 ,ku sebashku me nipin e tij SUF Xhelilin  do te  gjendeshin te rrethuar  
.Te dy  si kurdoher  u perpoqen te canin rrethimin .
I pari Suf Xhelili perms plumbash idyti Elez Isufi.Ne obor e moren 2 plumba e ra..Dhe Suf Xhelili kthehet per me  e ndimu plakun ,mixhen e vet qe se bashku nuk ishin ndar ne dite me te veshtira,Por ne kete kohe  Sufen e mer plumbi  ne balle keshtu ra edhe Peshkopia…kane kaluar shume vjete edhe do te kalojne por kujtimet  e gjeneralit me shajak  do  te kujtohen  dhe nderohen  perhere ne zemren e mbar kombit shqiptar

----------

